# April 2013 FE exam results



## dsw166 (May 15, 2013)

Heard that the FS results were released yesterday any news on the FE?


----------



## John QPE (May 15, 2013)

Check back in a month. 2 months if you're in PA


----------



## QuieTSToRM33 (May 16, 2013)

The waiting is killer ...


----------



## dana (May 16, 2013)

Wow, is true, in two more weeks we will know. :sm221:


----------



## dsw166 (May 16, 2013)

I understand them using the statically analysis of the questions but couldn't the test experts decide in advance the problems they deem to be outside the breadth of knowledge for a candidate taking the exam. It just seems that the whole process could be streamlined a little bit. Then we would have the nerve racking wait!


----------



## Xtrem (May 16, 2013)

Results are out BTW on the NCEES website...


----------



## QuieTSToRM33 (May 16, 2013)

Xtrem said:


> Results are out BTW on the NCEES website...




You're referring to the FS results, correct ?

I don't see anything regarding the FE exam.


----------



## Hope_iL_Pass (May 16, 2013)

Thank you Lord I passed.


----------



## QuieTSToRM33 (May 16, 2013)

For those of you who have their results, what state did you take the exam in ?


----------



## Hope_iL_Pass (May 16, 2013)

CA here quietstorm33


----------



## apprentice (May 18, 2013)

TX ..I passed..2nd attempt ..Technically first because last time i didn't study. It was a requirement for graduation

12/2011 Grad.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (May 18, 2013)

Tx , passed on third attempt, Test Masters really helped.


----------



## Hott (May 20, 2013)

Hi, Guys! Any idea how long PA is going to take to release the results this time around..?


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 20, 2013)

Hott, I'd guess it'll be a week or so yet


----------



## Hott (May 20, 2013)

Oh man.. I thought I'd be ok waiting but I just want to know now if I should dust off my books again and adjust my summer plans... this whole EIT thing is the most miserable experience I ever had (professionally)


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 20, 2013)

I'm sure you did fine...but I wouldn't put my books away just yet


----------



## jperry1221 (May 20, 2013)

I just found out I passed and it took me 4 times. Just keep trying if you didn't.


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 20, 2013)

congrats perry


----------



## Hott (May 20, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> I'm sure you did fine...but I wouldn't put my books away just yet


Haha.. belive it or not, my books have been sitting on my dresser since mid April.. never even put them back on the book shelf..


----------



## Hott (May 20, 2013)

jperry1221 said:


> I just found out I passed and it took me 4 times. Just keep trying if you didn't.


Congrats Perry! what state?


----------



## Judowolf PE (May 20, 2013)

Hott said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you did fine...but I wouldn't put my books away just yet
> ...


I had my books in my suitcase still packed until after my results, ready to go even though I knew I passed the second time...just in case


----------



## jperry1221 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks, Louisiana!


----------



## woosh900 (May 23, 2013)

Massachusetts results are in. I got an email moments ago.


----------



## kokolocomotion (May 31, 2013)

Just joined this board, NY results have been up for a while now, I think since the 20th. I passed. Does anyone know how we get our actual score?


----------



## Capitalist (Jun 6, 2013)

I took the FE in MD in April. Just got my results moments ago. PASSED!

MD was slow to release results, but finally. It was my first time taking the test, several years out of college. I will try for the PE next year!


----------



## hjg7715 (Jun 6, 2013)

kokolocomotion said:


> Just joined this board, NY results have been up for a while now, I think since the 20th. I passed. Does anyone know how we get our actual score?


Actual scores are not released, only pass or fail. You would have received a diagnostic report though if you had failed.


----------



## Hott (Jun 6, 2013)

Anybody from PA - did you guys get your FE results yet??


----------



## John QPE (Jun 6, 2013)

they have not started issuing numbers yet


----------



## Hott (Jun 6, 2013)

John Q, so you're saying they haven't started uploading on http://www.licensepa.state.pa.us/Search.aspx yet?

Let's wait together then..


----------



## dipper (Jun 6, 2013)

Passed!! MD April 2013


----------



## John QPE (Jun 6, 2013)

they just started ... wildcard ET0185*


----------



## Hott (Jun 6, 2013)

what does it mean??


----------



## John QPE (Jun 6, 2013)

They just added the last 2, but it looks like Louie is an older one....from OR


----------



## John QPE (Jun 6, 2013)

Hott said:


> what does it mean??


enter that in the license number .... you can see the numbers increase


----------



## Hott (Jun 6, 2013)

So does it mean that if I'm not among these search results for ET0185* than I'm out? Cause my last name is "H"


----------



## Hott (Jun 6, 2013)

John Q said:


> They just added the last 2, but it looks like Louie is an older one....from OR


Ok.. I think I see what you mean now but OR released there results on May 19th... not sure what the relation here....


----------



## John QPE (Jun 6, 2013)

Nah...these look like peeps who just moved here or something. ET018552 was the last one ... they've only added 3 so far


----------



## Hott (Jun 6, 2013)

Well there are 3 people from PA with license issue date of 5/15/2013!! Last one is with last name Interval, which means I'm out....


----------



## Hott (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I failed.. My name is not on there is it's way past "H"....


----------



## John QPE (Jun 6, 2013)

There are only about 15 new names in there .... some of which have an issue date before 5/17/2013 .... there has to be something else going on right now. More than 15 people in the whole state passed


----------



## Hott (Jun 6, 2013)

I noticed that but I won't be surprised..


----------



## Weavs33 (Jun 6, 2013)

those could also be people who took it their Junior year of college and it is just getting issued once they graduate. That happened to me, took it in 2006 but wasn't issued till May of 2007.


----------



## Hott (Jun 6, 2013)

I just called PCS and was told they don't know when results are gonna be out.. wtf? How about these 15 ppl?


----------



## John QPE (Jun 6, 2013)

Weavs33 said:


> those could also be people who took it their Junior year of college and it is just getting issued once they graduate. That happened to me, took it in 2006 but wasn't issued till May of 2007.




Bingo....gotta be that .... there were only about 15 of them, then they stopped updating.


----------



## Hott (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not a student but doesn't it feel like a weird thing ? When do they normally graduate?


----------



## Weavs33 (Jun 7, 2013)

I graduated in May 2007. The requirements for the EIT are to pass the exam and graduate from an ABET school. So, in my case, the school makes you take the exam in you junior year and offers review classes and all that stuff, so you find out you passed the summer after junior year, so technically you are in the system, but can not officially be listed on the site til you graduate. I would imagine those 15 or so people took the test last year but had to wait until they graduated.


----------



## Hott (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow.. I had no idea! I was extremely freaky to see only 15 ppl be posted..


----------



## Weavs33 (Jun 7, 2013)

i wouldn't worry, some people here at work took it and haven't heard either way, the last exam results came out after the PE results, so you should be hearing in the next couple days. good luck


----------



## Hott (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you!! :waitwall:


----------



## Hott (Jun 7, 2013)

For those who is waiting on FE results in PA - just got an email from PA coordinator more-less saying don't hold your breath, most likely beginning of the next week...

Awesome news...


----------



## iwire (Jun 12, 2013)

Glad I took my FE last year in MD instead of PA...what a headache! I would rather pay the extra for hotel room and driving to MD to take the damn test instead dealing with PA


----------



## John QPE (Jun 12, 2013)

STILL WAITING


----------



## Hott (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm about to throw a towel.. the whole thing is ridiculous!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jun 12, 2013)

Don't give up...it should be soon! I can't believe the FE results are past the PE results, pretty ridiculous is right


----------

